# Postland Signal box, Lincs, April 2016



## HughieD (Apr 18, 2016)

Second of my two recent rail-explores in Lincolnshire. Had this place on my list ever since I saw a picture of this fantastically decaying signal box. The box itself is bang next to the road so easily viewable. Getting into the upper floor is difficult without a ladder however. The former station lies across the road and has been converted into a residential property. However, there are some fantastic station related buildings in the undergrowth the other side of what would have been the tracks. Note the staircase in the building nearest to the box (which I think is the former stationmaster's house) is very, very shady! Possibly one of the singularly photogenic buildings I photographer, I really enjoyed this on.

A little bit of history on this place on the web. Postland railway station was a station on the Great Northern and Great Eastern Joint Railway near Crowland, Lincolnshire. In 1879 the Great Northern (GN) and Great Eastern (GE) railways tabled proposals in Parliament to construct a line from Spalding to Lincoln, completing a 123-mile freight route between Cambridge and Doncaster. The rationale was to tap into the lucrative coal trade between East Anglia from Yorkshire. The route brought together a number of existing lines, including the GN's Spalding-March line which opened ten years previously in April 1867. Initially named Crowland, the station was renamed Postland in 1871. The station was next to a level crossing, adjacent to a Great Northern Type 1 35-lever frame signal box which was constructed in 1882. The March-Spalding line closed on 27th November 1982. There were rumours that the box was to be demolished to make way for a road widening scheme but, as yet, it has evaded the bulldozers. Here's couple of archive pictures. Here's one of the box in its heyday:


Postland 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And one of those levers:


Postland 1 by HughieDW, on Flickr

OK, on with my pictures. It's pretty hard to miss this place:


img5011 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It really does stand very well:


img5008 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It's one of those places where you can just keep taking pictures of:


img5052 by HughieDW, on Flickr

It has many aspects and the decay is fantastic:


img5012 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Moving down the side of the box…


img5028 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5044 by HughieDW, on Flickr

…the levers are clearly visible:


img5027 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Couldn't get into the first floor but here's some 'up-shots' of the levers:


img5038 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5042 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the rather trashed ground floor room:


img5029 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5036 by HughieDW, on Flickr

In the undergrowth across from the box is what I think is the stationmaster's house:


img5049 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Which nature is really getting to grips with:


img5019 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5015 by HughieDW, on Flickr

That goes for down-stairs and up-stairs:


img5025 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5024 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bet that chair used to be comfy:


img5014 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And one quick shot of the out-house:


img5017 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A truly stunning place:


img5051 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Apr 18, 2016)

Lovely stuff!!


----------



## smiler (Apr 18, 2016)

Proper Job


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 18, 2016)

Wonderful photography such crisp detail!Looking at image 19 it looks like someone has gone to the bother of removing all the tiles off the fire surround...whatever next!! I always thought that period of fireplaces were safe from the tea leafs.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 18, 2016)

Amazing! Nice one HughieD


----------



## Bones out (Apr 18, 2016)

I just love before and now shots.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 19, 2016)

smiler said:


> Proper Job



Ha ha...cheers mate.



flyboys90 said:


> Wonderful photography such crisp detail!Looking at image 19 it looks like someone has gone to the bother of removing all the tiles off the fire surround...whatever next!! I always thought that period of fireplaces were safe from the tea leafs.



Cheers mate. It looks that way....a new breed of fireplace fairy!



Rubex said:


> Amazing! Nice one HughieD



Cheers Rubex!



Bones out said:


> I just love before and now shots.



Me too...plenty to choose from for this place...


----------



## Potter (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm totally loving this. Great work.


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 20, 2016)

Thats a great report there Hughie, loving that old signal box, I recently had a nosey round here myself.


----------



## HughieD (Apr 21, 2016)

Potter said:


> I'm totally loving this. Great work.





jsp77 said:


> Thats a great report there Hughie, loving that old signal box, I recently had a nosey round here myself.



Cheers guys!


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 22, 2016)

Brilliant. As I read down the post, I was hoping that the levers would still be there and they are! Hope the box isn't levelled.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 22, 2016)

Sludden said:


> Brilliant. As I read down the post, I was hoping that the levers would still be there and they are! Hope the box isn't levelled.



I got the same feeling as well. Because if a signal box becomes redundant British Rail remove the levers to be used for other signal boxes.


----------



## degenerate (Apr 23, 2016)

That's really, really nice Hughie! I see what you mean about it being photogenic


----------



## Judderman62 (May 17, 2016)

I rather like that


----------

